# Here is a USA based seed bank



## Hackerman (Dec 20, 2014)

http://oregongreenseed.com/

Looks like they breed their own seed so the genetics may or may not be tops. But, it is located in the USA (they ship to every state) and that's a good start. Hopefully, more seedbanks will pop up in the USA soon.


----------



## Locked (Dec 20, 2014)

This one caught my eye....
http://oregongreenseed.com/shop/donkey-kong/

Donkey Kong

$45.00

Donkey Kong is arriving back in the shop &#8211; fresh, new seedstock made naturally outdoors this 2014 season.  This latest breeding takes the Donk up to the 10th generation (f10).  The last batch that sold out was F9, made back in 2009.

Donkey Kong is a blending of Columbian Gold, Oaxacan, Panama Red, a high-altitude Mexican sativa, some Thai/Asian with Blueberry and some other mysteries. A sativa-dominant hybrid, yet phenotypes expressing indica dominant traits can be found. About 60% of plants exhibit a sativa-dominant growth structure.  When grown well, it will develop quite long, medium-dense buds. And its quite resistant to powdery mildew and mold.

40/60  Indica/Sativa
Plant height &#8211; from 5-8+ feet tall
Grow method &#8211; top, lst, pinch, scrog, xmas tree
Flowering period &#8211; 56-70+ days
Yield &#8211; medium &#8211; medium/large
Potency &#8211; strong
Effect &#8211; Uplifting, happy, energizing yet calming,  just plain good fun, good for day and evening use.

12 regular seeds per pack


----------



## umbra (Dec 20, 2014)

there's riotseed and rare dankness. rare dankness sells in CO. there are more and more American seed companies, but most sell thru the seedbanks in Europe or Canada.


----------

